# This is what happens when you feed your roaches chick/duckling starter



## catfishrod69 (Oct 15, 2012)

I was feeding some of my critters tonight, and noticed my roaches were out of food. I fed my dubia first because i was already using roaches from that colony as feeders. Well when i opened up my lateralis i seen this. Usually i only see a few and the rest hide. But with the food i give them, im pretty sure they can smell it as soon as i open it up. I feed all my roaches Dumor chick/duckling starter. Its high in protien, and the roaches go nuts over it. They were like this before i even got the enclosure opened. And after i got the food in, they were really going crazy, stealing peices and running like crazy. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Oct 15, 2012)

What the carp?????

these guys aren't supposed to be able to climb.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the radiation in the food has mutated them to be able to climb, and im pretty sure they are hungry for brains lol. Totally kidding.

The egg crate is very close to the top, when i put the lid on, it hits the crates. Luckily you pointed out that male i didnt see, im sure if he didnt go back into the colony, ill find him later lol. 





Travis K said:


> What the carp?????
> 
> these guys aren't supposed to be able to climb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Oct 15, 2012)

Dang you got a few don't ya lol! I need to get me some, do you gotta keep them warm or is room temp good?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah haha there is roughly 1500 in there. I keep them at room temps, but room temps is 80-90 lol.





web eviction said:


> Dang you got a few don't ya lol! I need to get me some, do you gotta keep them warm or is room temp good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Oct 15, 2012)

How many did you start with ? And how fast do they multiply?


----------



## macbaffo (Oct 15, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well the radiation in the food has mutated them to be able to climb, and im pretty sure they are hungry for brains lol. Totally kidding.


 ahahahah xD


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 15, 2012)

I started with around 100 or so. Was feeding a little out of them once in a while, then i ordered 1000 from Aaron Pauling. If you want quality feeder lats, order from him. Killer prices, and a great guy. 





web eviction said:


> How many did you start with ? And how fast do they multiply?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 15, 2012)

Every so often I find one crawling across the bathroom floor......  it's really unnerving, since mine are in a huge bin with roach barrier around it.  I have no idea how or when ANY had a chance to get out, and yet, they seem to.  And they're fast little things!


----------



## web eviction (Oct 16, 2012)

pouchedrat said:


> Every so often I find one crawling across the bathroom floor......  it's really unnerving, since mine are in a huge bin with roach barrier around it.  I have no idea how or when ANY had a chance to get out, and yet, they seem to.  And they're fast little things!


Do you wait to be sure whatever your feeding eats them? Just a guess but maybe they are escaping the enclosures your feeding in?


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 16, 2012)

I feed them in large deli cups so they don't escape, but yeah I'm sure an over-eager bearded dragon or leopard gecko or the new monitor baby could very well tip it over while eating.  sometimes I do get careless and toss them in the deli cups and walk off..  blah.


----------



## Tarac (Oct 16, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well the radiation in the food has mutated them to be able to climb, and im pretty sure they are hungry for brains lol. Totally kidding.
> 
> The egg crate is very close to the top, when i put the lid on, it hits the crates. Luckily you pointed out that male i didnt see, im sure if he didnt go back into the colony, ill find him later lol.


Precisely why these are no no's in Florida lol.

I always wonder if any of our native roaches would be good feeders.  I can't see why not other than needing to breed them out to rid contaminating pathogens and chemistry.  

I have discoids now which are legal in Florida but they reproduce really slowly for me despite the temps so they're almost more like pets than feeders given the amount of work they require for very little return.  Granted it isn't much work of course, but enough that I'm not sure it warrants keeping them.


----------



## Oreo (Oct 16, 2012)

Woo pretty things!

I'd definitely order from AP in the future. Maybe these can cohab with dubia? Or would they eat each other...

---------- Post added 10-16-2012 at 01:13 PM ----------

Oh yea did you eat all those eggs or order em in bulk?!


----------

